
When you're a Rails developer but your client wants WordPress - mymmaster
https://buttercms.com/blog/when-youre-a-rails-developer-but-your-client-wants-wordpress
======
donalhunt
"You explore the workaround of setting up a reverse proxy, but it looks
extremely unpleasant."

not really... sooner or later having the flexibility of a reverse proxy will
be extremely beneficial.

